# gold nugget pleco



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

my LFS got a bunch of these guys in. I think they look awesome! They also had Blue Phantom Plecos in too, cool looking things. My fish guy said algae wafers, zuchinni, cucumbers, make sure you have driftwood. Anything else I should know? I think I secretly love plecos  Really considering getting the blue phantom one too lol! :lol:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I keep L239 (Blue phantom pleco) before you buy em, be aware they are VERY shy and you will hardly ever see them. I got 2 of mine from a guy who did'nt care to keep em as he never saw them, luky for me I was able to get 2 more really cheap. Here the W/C L239 is around 100$ a pop.

I have a small group of 4 W/C L239 and once in a while I see one of them guarding a hole in a rock where 2 of them have "moved in" and once in a while I see em after the light's out. Other then that I only see finns or tails hiden between the rocks, they never use the pleco cave I got them.

They are mainly night active

I don't have any driftwood with em, it's not a issue for the L239 as they don't eat wood like some plecos do. I keep em with my Tropheus fry in a 140 G tank where they live of algea and leftover food from the tropheus fry. I used to have them in a setup with mangrove roots, but I never saw them on the wood and they have done fine for 2/3 of a year with no wood in the tank.
love em even I don't see them every day, they look really cool when I do see em! Much cooler then Gold nuggets IMO, I also keep L200 (Lemon spottet green pleco) Also a very nice looking pleco and not as shy as Blue Phantom.

A small L239 


A little larger L200


I can only say :thumb: get them, get them before your neighbor!!!!


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah they were 69.98 here......i havent even showered yet......im going anyway :lol:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

They had L128 at my LFS and when I got home I did a search of your L239. They are both blue plecos but I see the L239 listed as Blue Panaque and L128 listed as Blue Phantom. Mine is definitely L128 as there are lots of spots on him/her/it.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah my bad I got the common name messed up sorry!

The L128 is looking sweet :thumb:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

It's cool, I would have taken either one, I have a blue theme going with all my aquariums....got the electric blue jack dempseys....the german blue rams....now the blue phantom pleco. I might be a little blue crazy. I do have a piece of driftwood in the tank with the blue phantom just in case, I was reading and it does say they need some wood for digestion.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah cool keep the driftwood, I was talking about the L239.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's a quick snap of the L128 I took with my phone


----------

